# Every Dream Has A Price



## RiffWraith (Mar 10, 2014)

So, a couple of weeks ago, I posted here with a "what does this sound like" req. Got some ideas, and after taking them into account and doing some more searching, I decided it was original enough to go with it. Well, here is the finished product:

*Every Dream Has A Price*

Thoughts, comments, criticisms, pictures of hot babes, all welcome. :D 

Cheers.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 10, 2014)

I like it! BIG sounding. braaaam! Nice. =o 
J


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 10, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Mon Mar 10 said:


> So, a couple of weeks ago, I posted here with a "what does this sound like" req. Got some ideas, and after taking them into account and doing some more searching, I decided it was original enough to go with it. Well, here is the finished product:
> 
> *Every Dream Has A Price*
> 
> ...



Hey, really cool track! I love when the piano comes in... then the drums and guitar add to give it a modern rock, Evanescence kind of feel. Totally intense... Very nice! 

The only thing that stuck out to me were the "stops". I love that effect, but maybe it shouldn't drop to total silence? But I don't know... I'm not a producer. Might be something technical there that needs adjusting, that's all.

As far as pictures of hot babes go, none here... (well, none that I can share! :-D), but that track was pretty damn hot! 

Cheers, o-[][]-o 
Marc


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow - sounds great.

Can I ask what is VI and what is real?

I'd post pics of hot babes for you but my girlfriend wouldn't like me posting pics of her without my permission.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 11, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> So, a couple of weeks ago, I posted here with a "what does this sound like" req. Got some ideas, and after taking them into account and doing some more searching, I decided it was original enough to go with it. Well, here is the finished product:
> 
> *Every Dream Has A Price*
> 
> ...



Cool, Riff. 

There is one thing what I hear: The atmosphere changes here and there. At the beginning it sounds very big, but then when the piano comes, it sounds much smaller, especially when the drums start to play. Then the guitars make it a little bit bigger (sound-wise). You know what I mean? It is only a mixing thing!

But again, a cool track!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks guys, appreciated 



marclawsonmusic @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> The only thing that stuck out to me were the "stops". I love that effect, but maybe it shouldn't drop to total silence?



Which are you referring to? The one stop that takes it from the A to the B, or the three quickies towards the end? The one stop earlier in the track does go to complete silence; that's intentional; I am not too fond of those types of stops when there is verb tail or some other sound there. Matter or personal preference, really.

If you are talking about the three quickies towards the end - those do not go to complete silence. That is something I don't like - when stops that quick go to silence.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 11, 2014)

Dr.Quest @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> I like it! BIG sounding. braaaam! Nice. =o
> J



Braaaam? What's that? Never heard of it. Nope. Not me. Uh-uh.

Thanks


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 11, 2014)

trumpoz @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Can I ask what is VI and what is real?



Everything is VI, except the guitars, which I played.



trumpoz @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> I'd post pics of hot babes for you but my girlfriend wouldn't like me posting pics of her without my permission.



If you don't tell her, I won't! 8)


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the listen Gunther.



germancomponist @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> There is one thing what I hear: The atmosphere changes here and there. At the beginning it sounds very big, but then when the piano comes, it sounds much smaller, especially when the drums start to play. Then the guitars make it a little bit bigger (sound-wise). You know what I mean? It is only a mixing thing!



The changes I made were intentional, but it's always nice - and many times useful - to hear other people's opinions. 

Do you mean where the piano comes in at :26? Or at :40 (you did mention when the drums kick in). What exactly sounds too small to you? And it is a level thing (as in move faders), or an arrangement/orchestration thing?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 11, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Thanks guys, appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was referring to all of them, but I guess my ear isn't what it should be :oops: I thought they all went to complete silence.

Come to think of it, the one that stuck out to me was the first one - going from the A to B section. There is a lot of ambience in the track, and then everything goes silent. I felt lost for a second... then the music came back and I felt fine again 

Anyway, take it for what it's worth... just one listener's perspective in a sea of millions! 

Overall, I really liked the tune and the production.

Best,
Marc


----------



## davidashbourne (Mar 12, 2014)

Love this, the production is great. The piano part seems slightly reminiscent of Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells, giving it a slightly uneasy feel.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 12, 2014)

RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 12 said:


> Do you mean where the piano comes in at :26? Or at :40 (you did mention when the drums kick in). What exactly sounds too small to you? And it is a level thing (as in move faders), or an arrangement/orchestration thing?



Yes, a level thing and eq.... . But it is not a "must"! If you mix, for example, the piano less thick(equing) and lower, the big sound what came with the synth will remain... .


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 12, 2014)

Riff,
I hope you don't mind me having a go at tweaking this to how it works better for me on my monitoring system.

https://app.box.com/s/dwrcov8py94lxcjxmfbp (Every Dream Has A Price)


----------



## AC986 (Mar 12, 2014)

What's this for then Jeffrey? Sounds like a TV thriller.

The piano figure is reminiscent of quite a few TV piano figures.

Sounds good.


----------



## Jetzer (Mar 12, 2014)

Really cool track, and BIG 8) 
Love the drums!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 12, 2014)

JH > Thanks 

Gunther > Thanks 

David> Thanks 

Mac> Thanks 

Adrian > Thanks  Nothing specific yet....

Ray - thanks for the attempt. Not a fan, tho. Too much comp., and too much hi end.

Cheers.


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds great as usual Riff, just not a fan of the kick drum, maybe a real kick drum samples over top of it?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Jeff . Wonderful production . Everything sounds awesome . I love the snare you used , cracking tone , is that from your custom samples ? I was a guitar-head many years back now , so I'm a sucker for a tracks with a great guitar tone . Thanks for sharing o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 13, 2014)

Cas - don't like the kick drum? :( It's ok - I won't hold that against you  

SS > actually, the snare is two Damage snares layered on top of one another. Really like the way it bites and cuts through.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 13, 2014)

Track rocks Jeff!! So much energy, great build and the production is top notch!




Ryan :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Ryan!


----------



## guitarman1960 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds great Man!
The piano has that John Carpenter vibe!!! Really nice!

Agree though that I'm not keen on the silent (or near silent) stops, they just seem to interupt the flow a bit too much rather than add tension?

Apart from that tho, love it, it rocks!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks GMan!


----------



## G.E. (Mar 15, 2014)

I really enjoyed it from start to finish.Awesome work ! :D 
The only thing that threw me off was at around 35 seconds.It seemed like you were preparing a buildup to something big and when the drums came in it wasn't what I was expecting.You left my ears unsatisfied at that point :lol:


----------



## apessino (Mar 15, 2014)

Daaaamn! Awesome sound all around - managed to keep me intrigued all the way through without a single chord change. :mrgreen: 

Really fun stuff!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 16, 2014)

G.E. @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> The only thing that threw me off was at around 35 seconds.It seemed like you were preparing a buildup to something big and when the drums came in it wasn't what I was expecting.You left my ears unsatisfied at that point :lol:



Completely intentional  



apessino @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Daaaamn! Awesome sound all around - managed to keep me intrigued all the way through without a single chord change. :mrgreen:



Hey - I managed to keep myself intrigued_ all the way through the writing process _without a single chord change! :D 

Thanks guys, appreciated.


----------

